# nooby question: which temp?!



## TheLord (Oct 28, 2004)

hi & hello =]

i'm interested in my x800's temps.
atitool (v. 0.0.23 beta9) tells me 3 temps and 3 fan-speeds (hardware monitoring --> temp 1, temp 2, temp 3, the same with fanspeeds).
i guess that are _not_ the ones of my aticard?!
--> sapphire x800 se should support temp-reading, or not?


thx 4 info.
greetz.


----------



## FakeTheFake (Oct 29, 2004)

The temp of your card is shown under "Temperature Monitoring". You have to enable "Measure card temperature". In the Hardware-Section it is shown under "GPU temperature".

greetz
c


----------



## TheLord (Oct 29, 2004)

"Location: Freiburg, Germany"
dann hätteste mir ja ruhug auf deutsch antworten können ;]



allright, thx!! =]


----------



## FakeTheFake (Oct 29, 2004)

hehe, muß man halt wissen


----------

